# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Hey everyone nice forum :)

## JamesFinty

Hey everyone nice forum  :Smilie:

----------


## 2kaud

Welcome to codeguru  :Wave:

----------


## Xilova

Hi to all, I am new here too  :Smilie:

----------


## Somit

Hello to everyone and yes good interface and is easy to use.

----------


## gypyvag

Hi all! I'm new to coding and this forum as well, but I'm very glad to be a part of this community!

----------

